# ( شرح ) المجاورة السكنية , معاييرها , امثلة باخراج بسيط



## الغـــــامدي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

احببت ان اقدم لكم معلومات بسيطة عن المجاورة السكنية نظرا لقلة المواضيع التي تختص بها

المجاورات السكنية ابتكرها العالم بيري 

ويتم تصميمها بناء على التالي /

المدرسة الابتدائية نطاق الخدمة 600م2 وتكفي ل900 طالب ويكون غالبا عدد الطلاب في الفصل النموذجي مابين 32 _30 طالب وتكون بنية الطلاب في التركيب العائلي 1 / 5 

الطاقة الاستيعابية للحى 5000 الى 7000 شخص 

جعل المدرسة الابتدائية مركز للحي السكني .
منع العبور العابر .
تجميع الأنشطة التجارية في مجمع واحد واحد أو أكثر 
حد أدنى للفراغ في المجاورة السكنية 10% 



























والسلام عليكم


----------



## معماري فقط (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك علي الموضوع ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ama-nti (9 يناير 2007)

الموضوع اكثر من قوى و لتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## الغـــــامدي (21 يناير 2007)

اهلا ومرحبا بكم يا اخوة واتمنى ان تكونوا استفدتم ولو بشئ قليل .


----------



## midy (21 يناير 2007)

بجد بجد موضوع رائع وجميل ومفيد وننتظر المزيد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الملك2020 (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم 
وبارك الله فبك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 يناير 2007)

*شرح وافٍ وواضح

مشكورا جدا عليه اخونا الغامدي

والحظ هنا
ان مركز الحي هو المدرسة الابتدائية
لما يوجد احتياج شديد لدى الناس
في قرب المدرسة الابتدائية

وقد كان ايضا مركز الحي في المدينة الاسلامية
هو المسجد الجامع


معلومات اكثر من قيمة
بارك الله لك*


----------



## الغـــــامدي (8 فبراير 2007)

حياكم الله يا اخوة اسعدني مروركم جدا


----------



## جغرافية (19 مايو 2007)

خوي الغامدي يا ريت و عندك معلومات او نبذه عن صاحب النظرية...؟


----------



## حسام عبدالله (19 مايو 2007)

*Theory name*
*definition*
1
Garden city theory.
"Ebenzer Howard"
(1898)​
It was appeared at the end of nineteenth century.
It depends on the combination between the urban and rural zoning.
It consists of five circular streets and six centralize street.
The idea depends on concentrate the utilities on the city center and the residential district constructed with a combination between the rural and urban development.
A green belt is around the city.
2
Integrated residential district theory
"Patrik Geddes"
(1910)​
A city is a part from region.
It considered that place, work, and folk are an integrated unit with a direct relationship with the city planning.
He defined "the residential district must reflect the functional, cultural and physical characteristic of the constructed site.
3
Satellite towns theory
"Raymond Unwin"
(1922)​
Its look likes the Garden City theory.
4
Grid extension theory
"L. Hilber Seimer"
At the beginning of the nineteenth century​
Depends on the horizontal extension instead of vertical extension.
Depends on transfer people out side the city.
Depends on the network planning.
5
Central places theory
"Walter Christaller"​
Depends on planning a city and village at the region paper by a constant mechanical system.
This system determines the distance between the cities and its volume.
Every region has a big center.
Region land must be homogenous or without any topography difficulties.
6
Neighborhood unit theory
"Clarence Perry"
(1929)​
The volume of neighborhood depends on the population volume.
Primary school is the center of the neighborhood and its capacity is 1000-1200 children.
The population live in the neighborhood is 5000-6000.
10% from the total area is an open space for gardens.
7
Super Block theory.
"Henry Wright and Clarence Stein"
(1929)​
Depends on the neighborhood unit theory.
Main streets pass around the land.
Local streets are cul-de-sac.
The central area is far away from the transportation paths.
8
City of Tomorrow theory.
"le Corbousier"
(1922)​
The city has big gardens which contain a lot of high rise building.
The building consists of 60 floors.
These building represent 5% from the total area of the city.
Besides the high rise building, there is a low rise building and villas out side the city.
9
Radiant city theory.
"le Corbousier"
(1925)​
Depends on the increase of gardens and open spaces.
Depends on the combination between the rural and urban zoning.
Vertical extension.
10
The broad acres city theory.
"Frank Loyed Wright"
(1932)​
Depends on the distribution of industry, cultural, shopping, gardens, and farms zoning a long the city main street.
Depends on the dispersed sheet.
11
Ideal city theory.
"Irik Golden"
(1923)​
Depends on the creation of equal circular cells.
The cell diameter is 2.4km.
The cell contains 100,000 people.
The cell has all services utilities.
12
Dynamic theory.
"Doxiadis"
(1953)​
Depends on the integration between the cities to create big city, which called "ecomenopolice"


----------



## جغرافية (24 مايو 2007)

خوي ممكن لو عندك معلومات عن المخطط نفسه؟


----------



## جغرافية (25 مايو 2007)

خوي ممكن عن المخطط كلارنس بيري؟


----------



## نورالدين تو (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أروى (4 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نيرباص (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## H.F (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على الافادة


----------



## Eng.mh (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ty


----------



## شركة اصول (18 يناير 2010)

[[جيد


----------



## eng_manar (3 مارس 2010)

شكراااا


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (5 مارس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
نتمنى من الاكثار من هذه المواضيع


----------



## م\فارس (5 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور جدا على المعلومه القيمه 
وفى انتظار المزيد.


----------



## خالدد المصرى (21 أبريل 2010)

argo 23adat raf 2l sowartany w shokran 
2aw klmny 3ala el mail da [email protected]
3ala shan m7tgha darory 2nharda w shokran


----------



## طمطم2011 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ع شرحك الجميل ده
بس ممكن تفيدني ف الحصول ع مساحه ومعايير كل خدمات مركز المجاوره السكنيه عدد سكانها من 5000 الي 7500 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## منصورالمطري (22 يناير 2012)

وعليكم السلام والرحمه هذا كل شي 
مشكور اخوي


----------

